# Soft plastics



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

What are some good soft plastics for trout and reds. I plan on hitting the sound tomorrow and wanted to give some a try. I’ve heard about Z man Baits. Which ones are good to try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 2, 2012)

Careful if you buy Zman.their stuff will dissolve other brands and warp you Plano boxes. I like the Strikeking Redfish swimbaits. I usually end up fishing GULP most of the time tho. I love the 4" Chat Mullet or a 4" Shrimp in natural, new penny or white, on a 1/8-1/4 oz jig head. Good Luck


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Fluke


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Berkley Gulp-I prefer the jerk shad, swimming mullet or shrimp
Matrix Shad
Saltwater Assassin 
DOA Shrimp

Also, I know it isnt a plastic, but my favorite non-live bait for reds is a gold spoon (I prefer a Johnson spoon)They LOVE them and theyre super easy to use for a newb,


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

Simonj31 said:


> Berkley Gulp-I prefer the jerk shad, swimming mullet or shrimp
> Matrix Shad
> Saltwater Assassin
> DOA Shrimp
> ...




Thanks I’ll look for one today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

perchjerker said:


> Careful if you buy Zman.their stuff will dissolve other brands and warp you Plano boxes. I like the Strikeking Redfish swimbaits. I usually end up fishing GULP most of the time tho. I love the 4" Chat Mullet or a 4" Shrimp in natural, new penny or white, on a 1/8-1/4 oz jig head. Good Luck




I’ve tried the gulp shrimp but can’t keep the pin fish from eating them up. How do you fish them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Simonj31 said:


> Berkley Gulp-I prefer the jerk shad, swimming mullet or shrimp
> Matrix Shad
> Saltwater Assassin
> DOA Shrimp
> ...




I have yet to have any luck on any spoons..what retrieving rate do you have? I just chunk as far as I can and then a steady retrieve back in...am I missing something


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody Forbs (Feb 14, 2018)

GatorBane said:


> Fluke


Rigged on a bare hook, jighead, or weighted hook?


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Hard to beat a 3.5-5” boot-tail swimbait. It’s a little trial and error but look for ones that a side-to-side roll as well as the tail kick. Pretty hard to beat the reaction Inovation Little dipper. I wasn’t a fan of the Matrix but like em better now that we can fish em at a faster speed.


----------



## AU7172 (Mar 27, 2017)

*Almost as good as live bait*

OK Saltlife, I going to tell you something I discovered last summer. I don't believe in magic lures but I used this bait last summer to out fished many inshore guides. 
Zoom Fluke, about 4 in. long in White Ice on a 1/4 oz jig head. Looks very much like a glass minnow


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

AU7172 said:


> OK Saltlife, I going to tell you something I discovered last summer. I don't believe in magic lures but I used this bait last summer to out fished many inshore guides.
> 
> Zoom Fluke, about 4 in. long in White Ice on a 1/4 oz jig head. Looks very much like a glass minnow




How do you fish it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Simonj31 said:
> 
> 
> > Berkley Gulp-I prefer the jerk shad, swimming mullet or shrimp
> ...


Just a medium steady retrieve. Enough to keep it about a foot or less under the surface. It’s without a doubt the artificial I have the most confidence in. But I can’t really explain your results Lol


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

AU7172 said:


> OK Saltlife, I going to tell you something I discovered last summer. I don't believe in magic lures but I used this bait last summer to out fished many inshore guides.
> Zoom Fluke, about 4 in. long in White Ice on a 1/4 oz jig head. Looks very much like a glass minnow


Starting to like the Zooms myself. Are you using the regular split tail or the paddle tail?


----------



## AscendAngler (Aug 14, 2015)

For Specks, Reds, and Flounder, I prefer Matrix Shad on Golden Eye jig heads. I've recently been playing around with Z-Man baits and like how they look in the water.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

AscendAngler said:


> For Specks, Reds, and Flounder, I prefer Matrix Shad on Golden Eye jig heads. I've recently been playing around with Z-Man baits and like how they look in the water.




How do you fish your matrix shad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Rocko said:


> I have yet to have any luck on any spoons..what retrieving rate do you have? I just chunk as far as I can and then a steady retrieve back in...am I missing something
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use a gold 1/4 oz Johnson minnow when wadeing.
Let it hit the bottom,double tap and let it hit the bottom again.

The fish i catch are feeding on small crabs.


----------

